
Google Changing Its Stance on Chrome OS Windowing? - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/google-changing-its-stance-on-chrome-os-windowing/
======
Raphael
A simple split-screen would be a good start. If that's not enough, have a
tiling window manager.

